# Should I remove my pickup covers to raise pickups higher?



## right_to_rage (Apr 28, 2010)

I have an Ibanez SR785 with Bartolini MK1 pickups, and I wanted to know if raising removing the casing over the pickups was possible or if anyone else has done this? I just want to maximize the punch of these pickups.






I tried adjusting the screws on either side, but the pickups stop at the top of the casing.


----------



## Andii (Apr 28, 2010)

Most of those are sealed and can't be removed.


----------



## right_to_rage (Apr 28, 2010)

Ah rats, I sort of thought that might be so. It's ok, I cranked the screws on the side and it actually made it more aggressive, and if I kick in the pre-amp then I can really get some bite. Thanks anyways


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 29, 2010)

those blade pick ups has the blades-pole pieces- just under the plastic, very close, so...I think will not help. also, will looks like shit.


----------



## the unbearable (May 3, 2010)

dude, u dismantle a pair of barts, someone should dismantle you.







just kiddin, but don't do it anyway.






edit: sorry, drunk post


----------



## jymellis (May 3, 2010)

unbrblncvncfbng said:


> dude, u dismantle a pair of barts, someone should dismantle you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dude, youll get dismantled around here talkin about dismantleing mako for dismantleing pickups!


----------



## the unbearable (May 4, 2010)

i wasn't talkin to mako. plus i made it quite clear i was kidding.


----------

